# A flattop for home range?



## ericmaq (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi,

I was just looking at the recent Saveur and noticed an ad in the back (not affiliated with these people) for a product called bellacopper.com. It's a piece of square copper that you can put right on the top of the burner. I'm looking for something like that and does anyone have experience with this product? Is it cheaper to find a copper distributer and just have them cut a square piece of copper for me?

Tia!!

eric


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

It's a heat defuser not a flat top. Check it out...
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/bellacopper/index.html

A good kitchen supply store will carry griddles/flat tops that you can put over the burners to cook food directly on it.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

man, I'd love to pop a french flat in the kitchen-of course hood installation also would make this venture a bit costly .
BTW why copper? Cast iron or plate steel works fine-although as miahoyhoy mentioned not the same as a true flat.
danny


----------



## ericmaq (Apr 8, 2004)

i worked with a guy, we had a cheap stove at the end of the line, he really wanted a flattop. He got a plate steel for the whole stove, about 1/4" thick, maybe thicker. In about 1 week, the thing warped to look like a gigantic wok. Funniest thing. 

So i'm not sure, maybe copper will stay flatter? Maybe it needs something other material inside to stay flat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Looks like you can get one on the Lacanche. Check the thread here .

I think you'll need pretty deep pockets though. They run around $4500.


----------

